# Why the 100 post limit to access the trading forum?



## o0ICE0o (Feb 24, 2010)

Why is this limit in place?

Does having 100 posts prove that you are a good person, and that you will not scam someone?

It will take forever for someone like me to get to 100 posts here. 

eBay has along the lines of nothing.

What should I do? Just start making tiny post-cont-upping posts?


----------



## Depravo (Feb 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why is this limit in place?
> It's to stop people signing up just to sell their crap.
> 
> 
> ...


No. Just look for recent threads that interest you and add your opinion to them.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 24, 2010)

I have no intention of selling anything, just buying.
...Whatever... only 70 to go...


----------



## yikkyon (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't worry about it...
By no time your gonna have more than 100 posts just by answering questions, asking questions, reply post, fighting back trolls, and reassuring people
Make people laugh or voice your opinion like Depravo said and look! +1 more post


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 24, 2010)

o0ICE0o said:
			
		

> I have no intention of selling anything, just buying.
> ...Whatever... only 70 to go...


You joined this month and already have 30.  Next month you will get another 30 then another 30.  So just wait 2 more months.


----------



## DCG (Feb 24, 2010)

lol, I joined about 1 month ago and already have 85 posts
so dont worry. keep refreshing the homepage and see what disscusion intrests you and stuff you know about.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 24, 2010)

I bet Hatsu got to the trading forum in less than two days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 By then he probably had enough warn to stop him from using it though...


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I bet Hatsu got to the trading forum in less than two days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love jokes that you don't get because you'r new... So lol.
(also post count +1)


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 24, 2010)

Also, I think moderators can put you in a seperate group so you can access the trading section without having 100 posts. But really, you've been here for less than a month... Just have some patience.


----------



## DCG (Feb 24, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Also, I think moderators can put you in a seperate group so you can access the trading section without having 100 posts. But really, you've been here for less than a month... Just have some patience.



then you have to be a member for atleast one year, and you will have to request it at a admin.
update. now 100 posts


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 25, 2010)

50 more!


----------



## lagman (Feb 25, 2010)

This has been an interesting topic since the WTS/WTB subforums were added. It's happened before that some people reach 100 posts in a couple of days, that's usually a signal for something fishy so, at some level, the system works.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 25, 2010)

lagman said:
			
		

> This has been an interesting topic since the WTS/WTB subforums were added. It's happened before that some people reach 100 posts in a couple of days, that's usually a signal for something fishy so, at some level, the system works.



Lagman is back !!!!

*Gasp*


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 25, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> lagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know who you are, but welcome back!


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> fighting back trolls


NO, that means they win


----------



## bazzi_h (Feb 25, 2010)

I joined years ago and still haven't reached 100 posts. I just prefer reading other peoples opinions


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, here's a scenario. 

I realize that GBAtemp is full of gullible chumps. I create an account and post that I'm selling my Xbox 3 (I made up that name) for a nice price of $50. A BARGAIN! People jump on it, pay me the cash, and they never get their item. No one knows me since I made one post and it's hardly easy to track me down. You're out of a few bucks, I'm frolicking away laughing and buying coke with my $50. GBAtemp does not assume responsibility for any repercussions from trades on the forum, so don't expect a witch hunt to start.

Most scammers wouldn't bother getting 100 posts. And with 100 posts, odds are you'll be given the impression of being trustworthy or untrustworthy at least. 

And as Depravo said, it also stops people from signing up just to sell their crap. We already have enough people make useless accounts just to bugger us about bricked Wii's or anti-piracy or game dumps or whatever, we don't need more useless posters.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey, guys, guess what this is?!?




*Party!*


----------



## Sterling (Feb 28, 2010)

*100th post congrats*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello, new *Member*


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 24, 2010)

Why is this limit in place?

Does having 100 posts prove that you are a good person, and that you will not scam someone?

It will take forever for someone like me to get to 100 posts here. 

eBay has along the lines of nothing.

What should I do? Just start making tiny post-cont-upping posts?


----------



## alidsl (Mar 2, 2010)

@Protokun: Hello, new *flooder*


----------



## DCG (Mar 2, 2010)

almost within a month ..... a bit spaming maybe?


----------



## o0ICE0o (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats not nice.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 2, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> almost within a month ..... a bit spaming maybe?


Then what does that say about me? (300+ a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## o0ICE0o (Mar 2, 2010)

There was one person on the top posters list when that topic was posred about it that had 50+ posts a day.

THATS spaming.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 2, 2010)

Not necessarily, if he/she only made one word or any other kind of useless posts it's called spamming, but if the posts actually mean something it's just helping others out. You can easily get 200 posts a day, if you post something useful in every topic. Last summer, I remember having 90+ posts a day for an entire week. I'm not saying all of them were particularly useful, but still...


----------



## outgum (Mar 5, 2010)

o0ICE0o said:
			
		

> Why is this limit in place?
> 
> Does having 100 posts prove that you are a good person, and that you will not scam someone?
> 
> ...


Dude.... 100posts a  month is easy >_> i can get like 200 a month easy.
~Flame Shield... ON!~


----------

